# Smithfield Slammin BBQ Contest, Norfolk, VA



## CarolinaQue (Feb 24, 2008)

Has any body heard when the Smithfield Slammin BBQ Contest in Norfolk, VA is this year? I can't find any thing official other than last years info. I really want to enter it this year but can't find where to register or any thing about fees and the such. A little help would be great!!!

Tim


----------



## Unity (Feb 24, 2008)

Sun Apr 27th - Mon Apr 28th  - 63 days away 

Contact and other information at http://www.craftlister.com/e1104122 .

--John


----------



## CarolinaQue (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks a bunch John!!!

Tim


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow, we had it on our calander but didnt see it listed any where.  Thanks John.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 25, 2008)

This sure doesn't look like the great contest of last year.

Last year prize money $35,000
This year $3000
Sunday/Monday event?

Is it KCBS sanctioned?  Where's the application?  What is the entry fee?  The contest is not listed on the KCBS website.

As much as I hate to say it, I'll think I'll have to pass on the contest this year.  It doesn't bear even the slightest resemblence to last years great event.  I was really looking forward to this contest as well.


----------



## Finney (Feb 26, 2008)

Still not on the KCBS schedule and no mention of KCBS that I saw at the link listed.  I really wanted to do this one but couldn't find any info on it so scheduled one for the weekend before.
I'll be seeing some of you fellers on the 18th..........


----------

